# Anyone have experience using ControSoil?



## AZMike (Apr 27, 2010)

As far as I can tell, this is the basis for Oliver Knott's NatureSoil substrate which is not yet available in the US.

This stuff is made by a company called Marfied in the US. (www dot controsoil dot com)

They have a San Pedro, CA address, but so far I haven't been able to find anyone in the US who carries it.

The manufacturer claims that it is especially good for hard water conditions since it will reduce GH, KH, and pH over time. 

Has anyone had any experience with this? Sounds like it may just be the thing for those of us wanting to use regular tap water. It's also supposed to be excellent at controlling algea blooms and the conditions that cause them. (Better that ADA AquaSoil)


Thanks!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Have you tried contacting them? They dont have any prices on any of them.


----------



## AZMike (Apr 27, 2010)

xJaypex,

Yep. Via email and phone, but so far no reply. Guess they're not too interested in selling.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't imagine any substrate that would control algae blooms. It might be one that doesn't leach ammonia or urea, which might avoid some green water problems, but other than that I don't see how it would control algae. 

I'll bet if you emailed them about an order for a gross of 40 pound bags they would respond with a price.:icon_smil


----------



## nimo (Mar 16, 2009)

We are just having this Soil available in India ... I am planning to use it in a Nano, to see how it works .. one of the experienced hobbyist has used this and is kind of No-Go .. as this soil is very very delicate and with slight rough handling , this readily becomes mud and fair portion dissolves in water.. So its good and must to have top it up with Regular Gravel.. However the ControSoil seller says, it should not be topped up with anything..

Plant Growth is so far, so good .... Regular EI dosing works fine... Has got good looks thought.. 

However the price tag in india for a 9L ControSoil bag is almost same as ADA Amazonia II .. so eventually, you can understand, people will not risk it , had the price tag is lower, folks would have ventured into it..


----------



## AZMike (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Nimo!
If it's almost as much as AquaSoil, you're right.

Keep us posted onyour controsoil tank.


----------



## saty (Apr 1, 2015)

*nice substrate for shrimp*

I bought this from amazon for $45 as ADA was $49 + $20 shipping.
I was little hesitant to buy at the start, but to be frank this substrate is really good so far.

As the first person who replied to this thread from India, it looks like this substrate is little delicate. I have seem it crush in between my tweezers when i try to pick excess food from the gravel.

Before I used ControSoil I used eco complete on my 10g and i lost RCS shrimp left and right. I think out of the 25 i bought initially i lost 13-14 in less than 14 days. one dies every morning and i was not pissed of but i was upset the entire day. SO i decided to invset on high grade substrate and i bought Controsoil.

This is what I have observed so far. 
I have RCS in my 10g tank and i used 70% of the bag to achieve a 1" depth. Ever since i used COntrosoil I have not lost a single RCS, and i restocked the remaining with 4 RCS and 6 fries that i found from my eco complete tank. My stock seems to be holding constant now and i see atleast one molting daily. atleast one shell once a day. I remove then at times and at times i leave them.
I have the 10g planted with anubis nana,christmas and spiky moss tree and sone ludwigia not sure what kind. Have 5 cholla wood in it and 3 marimo moss balls and just recently planted dwarf hair grass(DHG).
One thing i saw in DHG in 2 days is that the roots got established. I tied to move the DHG to a lighted area and i saw the substrate clinging on to the roots. 
I bought the 1mm substrate, i think this helps the carpet plants to root way too easily.

Overall, I will definitely buy more bags of COntrosoil.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I've far less to do water changes using controsoil over ada amazonia. Id say its pretty good in nutrient content. supplemented by co2 plants grow well so far.


----------

